# Hold the buffer if tuners are available.



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

Buffer filled while I was away from TV. When it started playing again, I came back sat down and knocked the remote off the chair arm. I accidentally hit the channel button when picking it up again, and lost the whole buffer.

Why, with 4 or more tuners does Tivo insist on blowing buffers away on accidental channel changes. 
Why not just pause the show switched away from, hold the buffer, and start playing / buffering the new channel. 
Set a time limit.. If you stay away from a channel for more than 5 minutes, THEN dump the buffer.


(The show I was watching was interesting, but not important enough to set up a season pass for.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dwarner said:


> Buffer filled while I was away from TV. When it started playing again, I came back sat down and knocked the remote off the chair arm. I accidentally hit the channel button when picking it up again, and lost the whole buffer.
> 
> Why, with 4 or more tuners does Tivo insist on blowing buffers away on accidental channel changes.
> Why not just pause the show switched away from, hold the buffer, and start playing / buffering the new channel.
> ...


How does the TiVo know it's an accident? This was why, in the,early 2000's, i got in the habit of hitting record for anything i might be watching on DVRs.


----------



## merccat (Sep 5, 2015)

Even if the tivo doesnt know whether or not its an accident, IF there are available tuners, whats the harm of maintaining the buffer until the tuner is needed? I say no time limit, keep the buffer until the tuner is needed again or the device requesting the buffer is powered off. I know you can sort of get the same effect using the live tv button on the roamio, but if channel gets changed your done... And for me I primarily watch on my mini's and almost never use the roamio itself


----------

